

Vimium - the hacker's browser - TimJRobinson
http://vimium.github.io/

======
dragon1st
This is what I've been looking for, thanks a lot

------
roopeshv
if you like vimium, you should be swooning over what pentadactyl can do

~~~
dragon1st
thank you also :)

